# Will there be a Zebralight H52?



## strinq (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been wishing for this for a long time.
Haven't been keeping up to date with the world of lighting so are there any rumors/news concerning this?
Cheers


----------



## markr6 (Apr 11, 2013)

There were some threads about this earlier in the year. Some responses from Zebralight indicated they planned on an H52, but they also contradicted themselves and said they did not intend to make one. But take that with a grain of salt...still waiting on the S5310. And where's that Q50? LOL!


----------



## south_aussie_hiker (Apr 26, 2013)

The silence is DEAFENING.

Come on Zebralight... We want a H52!!!!!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 27, 2013)

Hopefully it'll be better looking than the SC52...


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 27, 2013)

No one wants an updated H51 more than I do, but there will be no H52 unless Zebralight get their head out of their *** and concentrate on making fewer lights like they used to.

I have been looking at other companies. Unfortunately, very few has even attempted to challenge Zebralight for the angled headlamp market share. Zebralight does not own the design, so infringement should not be an issue. Armytek has indicated that they are making an AA angled headlamp. I hope more companies will enter this market, so I have more choices to buy from. Before someone recommends Spark, I have considered them but they don't have what I want.


----------



## south_aussie_hiker (Apr 28, 2013)

Completely agree, David.


For the first time ever, I'm starting to think about looking elsewhere. The Zebralight range continues to get more complicated, estimated release dates become more wildly inaccurate, and people are running out of patience.


IMHO, CR123 will be obsolete eventually for flashlights, which will be either AA or lithium. Zebralight need to look at condensing their focus on these two only. The range should really be:


SC52 range - AA and 14500, with cool, warm, flood and high CRI
SC600 range - 18650 only, with cool, warm, flood and high CRI
SC6330 range - 18650 only


H52 range - AA and 14500, with cool, warm, flood (make H502 redundant) and high CRI
H600 range - 18650 only, with cool, warm, flood and high CRI


They need to prioritise the H52 given that all the circuit work is done (SC52) and they just need to fit it into a headlamp shape.
They need to stop production of CR123 models and put those resources into the future (AA and lithium).
I don't see the point of SC5310. If someone is really serious about needing near to 1000 lumens, then they probably need to be going down the 18650 path regardless, and might as well get an SC600 or SC6330.


I just hope Zebra fast track a H52, and stop over complicating things.


Lillian returning to and participating actively in this forum would be a step forward, too.


----------



## wentworth (Apr 28, 2013)

I have been hoping to see an updated H51. It's been out for a couple of years now and while it's still my favourite light, it's time for an upgrade


----------



## markr6 (Apr 28, 2013)

south_aussie_hiker said:


> Completely agree, David.
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, I'm starting to think about looking elsewhere. The Zebralight range continues to get more complicated, estimated release dates become more wildly inaccurate, and people are running out of patience.
> ...



Great post!! I agree 100%


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 29, 2013)

south_aussie_hiker said:


> (make H502 redundant)



Errm, no thank you. The H502 still has it's place in my opinion. Eagerly awaiting the XM-L2 W version.


----------



## uk_caver (May 13, 2013)

Personally, having used headlights with both 'naked' and vaguely-forward-biased floods, I think naked flood LEDs are a significant waste of light/power, especially in a small light.
For the uses I have for a headlight (movement, working, reading), I could (and do) get better vision with half the total light if light that would have otherwise been thrown out way off-axis is sent in a more useful direction.

I can see that some people might like the 'purity' of a naked LED, and that it might actually be useful for a fairly small number of applications but for a single AA light it does seem a bit of an indulgence.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 14, 2013)

Come on Zebralight. We all need/want an H52. I love my SC52 and still love my H51, but I hate the switch on the H51 and wish it could keep up with my SC52.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 22, 2013)

uk_caver said:


> Personally, having used headlights with both 'naked' and vaguely-forward-biased floods, I think naked flood LEDs are a significant waste of light/power, especially in a small light.
> For the uses I have for a headlight (movement, working, reading), I could (and do) get better vision with half the total light if light that would have otherwise been thrown out way off-axis is sent in a more useful direction.


I agree with this statement 100%. I am NOT a fan of "mule" style lights, be it flashlight or headlamp. I like the idea of a wide flood, but if they would get that wide flood via a shallow reflector it would make enough cd to actually be useful more than 4 feet in front of you. There's not much the all flood beam is good at, not useful for walking/running, not useful for working under a car (what I use a headlight for most)

I see lots of people talking about "oh it's great for around the campsite but I have to get something else if I want to go on a night hike" or all sorts of posts like that, how is that acceptable? 

I saw the pictures of the guy with the sc52 mounted on a strap on top of his head with the H502f on front (not sure the exact light, but it was one of the small mule ZL's) and if I were to ever be given one that's the only way I'd even attempt to use it (with a more throwey light on top) and its such a pain to have to use 2 lights to do one job.


----------



## markr6 (May 22, 2013)

Cereal_Killer said:


> I agree with this statement 100%. I am NOT a fan of "mule" style lights, be it flashlight or headlamp. I like the idea of a wide flood, but if they would get that wide flood via a shallow reflector it would make enough cd to actually be useful more than 4 feet in front of you. There's not much the all flood beam is good at, not useful for walking/running, not useful for working under a car (what I use a headlight for most)
> 
> I see lots of people talking about "oh it's great for around the campsite but I have to get something else if I want to go on a night hike" or all sorts of posts like that, how is that acceptable?
> 
> I saw the pictures of the guy with the sc52 mounted on a strap on top of his head with the H502f on front (not sure the exact light, but it was one of the small mule ZL's) and if I were to ever be given one that's the only way I'd even attempt to use it (with a more throwey light on top) and its such a pain to have to use 2 lights to do one job.



Best post ever! Thank you!

Plus, if you're in a campsite with other people they will be constantly blinded by the H502 when trying to talk or stand near you. A floody is bad enough but a perfect balance IMO.


----------



## elbowtko (May 23, 2013)

I really hope they do make the H52...

I mean they already have the circuitry, they just need to design it around the headlamps. Give me some of that XML-L2 warm tint please.

Bring it out before ArmyTek steals your thunder.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 27, 2013)

I've really been wishing for the H52 since I started following this thread, I contacted ZL about it and they got back to me today. 

Officially they are planning an update for the H51 (they never called it "H52" but they didnt correct me when I called it by that name) It's currently in "production planning" (already passed the R&D stage). They arnt able to tell me exactly what emitter they'll use but said its between the XM-L2 and XP-G2. No dates were given. 

I'd post my whole convo with them but its against the rules here to post quoted correspondence without the authors writer permission. I read reports of horrible CS issues with ZL (maybe its cause I don't need anything) but they seem to have no problems fielding my questions/comments.


----------



## south_aussie_hiker (May 27, 2013)

Well that is good news.

But having said that, in the last 6 months they've told me once that a H51 update was planned, then three months later they told me no update was planned. They could change their minds again :thumbsup:

I guess they are somewhat stuck between a rock and a hard place - we demand to know what's coming and when, and so they guess a time line, then when it doesn't arrive on time, we jump up and down and complain.

Given it's passed R&D and that most likely all they have to do is engineer the sc52 electronics into a headlamp format, hopefully it's not a long wait. Could have been out 12 months ago if they hadn't wasted time on Q50 and S5310. If you need more than 300+ lumens in your hand, buy an 18650 light I say! Multi AA lights :thumbsdow


----------



## davidt1 (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for H52w and Armytek Tiara Pro also. I will buy whichever light is available first.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 24, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> I have been looking at other companies. Unfortunately, very few has even attempted to challenge Zebralight for the angled headlamp market share. Zebralight does not own the design, so infringement should not be an issue. Armytek has indicated that they are making an AA angled headlamp. I hope more companies will enter this market, so I have more choices to buy from. Before someone recommends Spark, I have considered them but they don't have what I want.



I agree and wonder WHY there are no companies trying to one-up Zebralight with some good competition. Now there is Armytek but I don't think they are even in the same ball park judging from the Wizard Pro and the bugs/problems it already has only 2 weeks after it's been released. If someone could design a AAA light with a Zebralight interface I think there would be a new light duty small footprint model.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 26, 2013)

Just pre-ordered a H52w from Ill. Supply w/$9.60 off discount code and 10/18 approx. ship date....woot! Thanks Craig...very generous!


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2013)

Just ordered a H52w.
They're on Pre-Order now!


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 28, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Just pre-ordered a H52w from Ill. Supply w/$9.60 off discount code and 10/18 approx. ship date....woot! Thanks Craig...very generous!



How did you get the $9.60 off discount? CPFUser coupon code only gives me a $3.20 discount. Is there another coupon code? Thanks.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 28, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> How did you get the $9.60 off discount? CPFUser coupon code only gives me a $3.20 discount. Is there another coupon code? Thanks.



It was an email notification from IS /w coupon code. PM me for the code.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks to cyclesport for the coupon code. I just pre-ordered froum Illumination Supply. My 3 year-old H51w is still working fine. So why did I buy the H52w? It's a hair smaller and lighter than the H51w, yet brighter and runs longer (medium modes) than the H51w.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 30, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks to cyclesport for the coupon code. I just pre-ordered froum Illumination Supply. My 3 year-old H51w is still working fine. So why did I buy the H52w? It's a hair smaller and lighter than the H51w, yet brighter and runs longer (medium modes) than the H51w.




Don't forget the improved UI with new strobe modes and access, power indicator, and 14500 support. :twothumbs
I'm still debating, but I love my H51w, and think I might keep it and add the H600w MkII for when I need really more runtime and/or output. Ah heck I might do both... wish could see some beamshots though, I really like the tint on my H51w and hope the new ones are similar.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 30, 2013)

DIΩDΣ;4289905 said:


> Don't forget the improved UI with new strobe modes and access, power indicator, and 14500 support. :twothumbs
> I'm still debating, but I love my H51w, and think I might keep it and add the H600w MkII for when I need really more runtime and/or output. Ah heck I might do both... wish could see some beamshots though, I really like the tint on my H51w and hope the new ones are similar.


You may want to check some of the existing SC52w thread(s) and beam shots since I strongly suspect the new H52w will be very close to these, both in terms of tint and beam pattern. Seemingly most of these SC52w's with XM-L2's , (mine as well), exhibit the more yellowish, slightly green tint less pleasing for many on this board than the older 4200k XP-G's from the H51w. Personally, I rather like ZL' XM-L2 (4400k) emitters, or maybe I was luckier than some, but I don't find it nearly as objectionable in actual use as the sickly vivid greens of 1st gen XM-L and XP-G cool whites I've had, and sold, in many other lights.


----------



## yelojaket (Oct 1, 2013)

Planning to order an H52w or H52Fw and would appreciate any information on how they might compare. Does the Frosted lens really kill the spot/throw on the F model or does it just spread it out more evenly giving better spill/flood but still decent throw?

Would be great to see some beam shots comparing both of these with my newly acquired SC52w.

Many thanks,
Greg


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 1, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> You may want to check some of the existing SC52w thread(s) and beam shots since I strongly suspect the new H52w will be very close to these, both in terms of tint and beam pattern. Seemingly most of these SC52w's with XM-L2's , (mine as well), exhibit the more yellowish, slightly green tint less pleasing for many on this board than the older 4200k XP-G's from the H51w. Personally, I rather like ZL' XM-L2 (4400k) emitters, or maybe I was luckier than some, but I don't find it nearly as objectionable in actual use as the sickly vivid greens of 1st gen XM-L and XP-G cool whites I've had, and sold, in many other lights.



While the tint is likely to be similar (hopefully not)... the beam pattern will likely be very different due to the different reflectors.

I ordered my H52Fw last Thursday 9/26 direct from Zebralight and was charged yesterday 9/30... I read above that the approximate ship date is 10/18... I don't really care as long as I get my light ASAP, but is that even legal to do these days? I thought companies couldn't charge until the item shipped... oh well.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 1, 2013)

holygeez03 said:


> While the tint is likely to be similar (hopefully not)... the beam pattern will likely be very different due to the different reflectors.
> 
> I ordered my H52Fw last Thursday 9/26 direct from Zebralight and was charged yesterday 9/30... I read above that the approximate ship date is 10/18... I don't really care as long as I get my light ASAP, but is that even legal to do these days? I thought companies couldn't charge until the item shipped... oh well.



Comparing the H52w (not Fw) to the SC52w I thought the reflectors were the same...hence the same 80 degree spill, 12 degree hot spot claimed by ZL for each = same pattern...no? And yeah, unfortunately it seems to be a trend with most "gear" manufacturers and dealers to charge up-front for pre-ordered items prior to delayed shipping. I don't really mind since in many cases discounts are attached (by dealers mostly) as a value-added incentives, and the dealers are mainly small businesses stocking product for us that may, or may not sell, and have to be discounted later just to move.


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 1, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> Comparing the H52w (not Fw) to the SC52w I thought the reflectors were the same...hence the same 80 degree spill, 12 degree hot spot claimed by ZL for each = same pattern...no? And yeah, unfortunately it seems to be a trend with most "gear" manufacturers and dealers to charge up-front for pre-ordered items prior to delayed shipping. I don't really mind since in many cases discounts are attached (by dealers mostly) as a value-added incentives, and the dealers are mainly small businesses stocking product for us that may, or may not sell, and have to be discounted later just to move.



Maybe you're right... I always assumed that Zebra would use a deeper reflector given the extra room in the SC orientation... I always get the Fw for the headlamps, so I can't compare it to an SC.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Oct 2, 2013)

The overall geometry of the SC52 looks the same as the geometry of the H600 Mark II. (Emphasize "looks": this is a judgment based on eyeballing them, not on using a micrometer. It would be easy to get a more precise measurement of the diameter at the lens, and there I'm pretty sure they are exactly the same. It would be much harder to get an accurate measurement of the depth, and you'd have to disassemble the heads. Still: they *look* the same.) The mirror of the H600 Mark I has a larger aperture around the emitter, so I think it is slightly shallower and the emitter is mounted slightly farther away from the peak of the paraboloid.

But there's another factor that can change beam geometry, in two reflectors that are the exact same paraboloid and have the same emitter mounted in the same position: the degree of stippling or texture. Is it perfectly mirror smooth, light orange-peel, or extensively textured?

Here I would say (but again this is eyeballing, and I would love to hear from others), that the SC52 is much closer to a mirror-polish than the H600s are. They have a very light orange peel; it has almost none at all.

Even though all three of them are accurately described as "12 degree spot, 80 degree spill", I still think there are slight differences in the distribution of light. Of the three, the SC52 is the throwiest, the H600 Mark I is the floodiest, and the H600 Mark II is in between.

Anyone else care to report their impressions? Or, even better, put the lights to a real test of output, with genuine laboratory tools?


----------



## Planz (Oct 2, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> Here I would say (but again this is eyeballing, and I would love to hear from others), that the SC52 is much closer to a mirror-polish than the H600s are. They have a very light orange peel; it has almost none at all.



Anybody knows why some reflectors have orange peel? Does it serve any function?


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 2, 2013)

Planz said:


> Anybody knows why some reflectors have orange peel? Does it serve any function?


Generally speaking where two reflectors, one with SMO and the other with OP/MOP/LOP share the same dimensions and utilize the same emitter in a flashlight, a smooth reflector will throw a little further with a more defined hotspot at the expense of possible artifacts and rings. An OP will diffuse the beam giving a fuzzier hotspot with a more even and smooth distribution of light and a diminishing corona.


----------



## Planz (Oct 2, 2013)

I see. I thought it was to make the light 'warmer'


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 2, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> The overall geometry of the SC52 looks the same as the geometry of the H600 Mark II. (Emphasize "looks": this is a judgment based on eyeballing them, not on using a micrometer. It would be easy to get a more precise measurement of the diameter at the lens, and there I'm pretty sure they are exactly the same. It would be much harder to get an accurate measurement of the depth, and you'd have to disassemble the heads. Still: they *look* the same.) The mirror of the H600 Mark I has a larger aperture around the emitter, so I think it is slightly shallower and the emitter is mounted slightly farther away from the peak of the paraboloid.
> 
> But there's another factor that can change beam geometry, in two reflectors that are the exact same paraboloid and have the same emitter mounted in the same position: the degree of stippling or texture. Is it perfectly mirror smooth, light orange-peel, or extensively textured?
> 
> ...




So you're saying I may have been right! Based on what I have seen from beamshots and such, the SC series are a little throwier than the H lights... I have the H51Fw and will soon have the H52Fw, so I can't make a valid comparison to the SC51w and Sc52w due to the frosted lens on my headlamps.

Surely someone will soon have an H52 and can do a good comparison of the beam profile with an SC52...


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 2, 2013)

My SC52w has a noticably more aggressive OP than an SC52 I had a while back, I think they use the same reflectors in both the equivalent SC and H series lights, but there may have been an update at some point before the SC52w was released.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I finally received the H52w yesterday.
Really like the dark grey, but I wonder why they changed the button to a stiffer one. I really like the H51 switch.
That aside, the H52W is going to be my new hiking light in combination with the H600W Mk2 which got some comments of amazement as I led everyone back to camp in what would otherwise have been total darkness.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my H52Fw yesterday as well... is your H52w tint kind of a rosy red? I was really surprised by the tint when I turned it on for the first time... I was expecting it to be very close to my SC52w.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 5, 2013)

dpc said:


> Well I finally received the H52w yesterday.
> Really like the dark grey, but I wonder why they changed the button to a stiffer one. I really like the H51 switch.
> That aside, the H52W is going to be my new hiking light in combination with the H600W Mk2 which got some comments of amazement as I led everyone back to camp in what would otherwise have been total darkness.



Some folks like the soft switch of the H51, but a lot of people complained that the light would accidently get turned on while in your pocket or pack. It was an aggrivation to me as well as it happened to me too often. You can lock out the light by twisting the tail a bit. Every now & then I'd forget, and find the light roasting away in my pocket. The new button design solves this problem.





holygeez03 said:


> I got my H52Fw yesterday as well... is your H52w tint kind of a rosy red? I was really surprised by the tint when I turned it on for the first time... I was expecting it to be very close to my SC52w.



This is called the "tint lottery," and you may have lost if you do not like the color of the tint on your light. Not every LED has the same tint; in fact, they tend to vary from batch to batch. The batch that your LED came from must have been on the red side of the spectrum. Some are nice & white, but some are blueish, greenish, orangeish, pinkish, purpleish, and so on. Most neutral tint LED's are usually (but not always) safer since the company is putting a coating over the LED to shift the color towards the warm side of the spectrum, but if the LED is already redish then the overall tint will be shifted towards the red side of things.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 5, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> This is called the "tint lottery," and you may have lost if you do not like the color of the tint on your light. Not every LED has the same tint; in fact, they tend to vary from batch to batch. The batch that your LED came from must have been on the red side of the spectrum. Some are nice & white, but some are blueish, greenish, orangeish, pinkish, purpleish, and so on. Most neutral tint LED's are usually (but not always) safer since the company is putting a coating over the LED to shift the color towards the warm side of the spectrum, but if the LED is already redish then the overall tint will be shifted towards the red side of things.




I'm well aware of the tint lottery... I've always been a tint snob and I've been buying ONLY warm/neutral LED's since way before it was a commonly discussed topic here. I also have several Zebralights and I have always found them to be relatively consistent with their tints within the same model generation. 

After reading some feedback, I am pretty convinced that ZL has switched to a new bin for newer manufactured SC52w's and the newly released H52w's and Fw's... So I'm probably going to get a new SC52w when they are back in stock... hopefully it will match up better with my H52Fw.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 5, 2013)

holygeez03 said:


> So I'm probably going to get a new SC52w when they are back in stock... hopefully it will match up better with my H52Fw.



I may do the same.

And a note about the switch. For a headlamp, I feel a switch should be VERY easy to operate (H51). The new switch is too hard to operate so you can't give it a quick "flick" like you could with the H51 - without even supporting the lamp, I should add. I understand the accidental activation, but a headlamps functionallity should be focused on the unit while in use, not simply sitting in a pack. One quick annoyance of having to lock out lamp and having an easy switch while using the lamp make more sense than making it so firm just to solve a problem that will only bother the user once or twice during use (unless you're putting the lamp in and out of a pack every minute).

For example, an easy switch is very important while running. You want to be able to change modes as easy as possible and focus on running. [insert joke about me not being able to do two things as once here]. At no point am I concerned about accidental activation except the ONE time I'm putting it away in a pocket or pack.

Or another example may be backpacking. The lamp is on my head the entire time at night and I like being able to easily change modes. Again, the only time I need to fuss with a simple twist of the cap is the one time I'm putting it in my pocket or pack for the day.

And for the record, I killed a battery the first time I had my H51w in a backpack. Lesson learned and it never happened again! I always carry a spare anyway. And a spare light.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree about the switch... I was surprised to see the same switch as the SC52 since my H502w kept the older style switch that is much easier to press/tap... I will probably never use my H52Fw as an actual headlamp (that's what the H502w and H501w are for) so it's not a huge deal for me. To further support your lost cause, I have pocket carried my H51Fw for a long time and it rarely ever came on in my pocket, so a slightly stiffer switch may have eliminated unwanted activation... the SC51w, however, came on constantly.

Another new feature that has a detrimental effect on my usage is the dual level options at L2/M2/H2... I often click back and forth between H1 & H2, depending on whether or not I need full lumens or battery savings... now after several toggles back and forth, I get into the selection mode of H2-1 & H2-2, with no way to quickly get back to H1 without turning the light off and back on.

Tradeoffs...


----------



## Theron (Nov 6, 2013)

I disagree with phasing out CR123A capabilities. 

The operating voltage of the 18650 models should be 2.7V - 6.4V.

Nothing beats CR123As in emergency situations/disasters, and that would also permit LiFePO4 usage.


----------



## cyclesport (Nov 20, 2013)

holygeez03 said:


> I got my H52Fw yesterday as well... is your H52w tint kind of a rosy red? I was really surprised by the tint when I turned it on for the first time... I was expecting it to be very close to my SC52w.



I recvd' my H52w today from IS and it too, at first, seemed to be a slightly rose tint, especially compared to my 1st gen (batch) SC52w which has always been a yellowish green so typical of many neutral XM-L/XM-L2's. However upon comparing it to a high CRI Nichia 219 light that is truly rosy, it seemed to exhibit a very very slight green again only at the very core of the hotspot...almost imperceptible. All this is to say it's a VERY good neutral tint lacking almost any detectable tint at all. Hope you're right about ZL tapping into a new bin of XM-L2 4400k LED's like this for newer SC52w's since I'll certainly have to get one of those as well.


----------

